# Jumanji Chord Progression?



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

I could probably figure this out on my own, but I don't have my piano with me, it's put away at the time. What are the chord progressions of this theme from about 0:42 - 1:01? This is one of my favorite themes by James Horner, and one of my favorite progressions, but I don't know what it is. I can hear it change keys in the middle, but I'm still not ear trained enough to recognize the progression itself. I'd appreciate any help. Anyways, thanks in advance.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm using an iPad so it's difficult to hear the lower voice but here's what I hear:

g:

i - i - V/V (here he adds the minor 9th of the triad in that one trumpet, but it isn't struck along with the rest of the chord) - i - i - V/V (now he adds the minor 13th, not struck simulaltaneously), which helps him modulate to the key a step down)

f: i - i - V/V ( and here's where the harpsichord comes in).

They all sound like root position triads to me.

EDIT: it occurred to me you're not looking for Roman numerals, so here are the chords: g - g- A (add the Bb tone overtop) - g - g - A (add the f, which drops to e natural before the modulation to f minor)

Then in f minor, f - f - G


----------

